
Create your own language in 87 lines of code - anst
https://ralsina.me/weblog/posts/creating-languages-for-dummies.html#exercises-for-the-reader
======
Impl0x
The link posted jumps straight down to the "Exercises for the reader" section.
Is that intentional?

